# Was halten Sie von Mikrotransaktionen bei Online-Spielen?



## Administrator (10. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Dezember 2008)

Viel...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2008)

Überhaupt nichts. Wenn jemand, der über mehr Geld verfügt, sich in einem Spiel einen Vorteil verschaffen kann, ist doch das ganze Balancing im Eimer.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 10.12.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Überhaupt nichts. Wenn jemand, der über mehr Geld verfügt, sich in einem Spiel einen Vorteil verschaffen kann, ist doch das ganze Balancing im Eimer.



kommt aufs spiel an. man könnt ja auch nur dinge freischalten, die rein optischer natur sind, oder zB bei rennspielen neue autos, die aber rein technisch keine vorteile bringen, oder neue strecken, usw., oder auch denkbar wäre, dass man sich zB bei nem rollenspiel mit dem grundspiel eine spielbarkeit bis level 20 "kauft", was für viele gelegenheitsspieler dann auch über monate reicht, und wer anspruchvollere quests und kämpfe will, kauft sich neue "berechtigungsscheine" oder "fahrkarten" in neue gebiete, so dass man auch über level 20 kommen kann. quasi statt addon kauft man einzelne quest-sammlungen ein?

was aber echt das spiel zerstören würde wären dinge, die vorteile verschaffen.


----------



## Moleny (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds ok so lange es keine Vorteile sind die das Spiel zerstören.


----------



## SMB_Horny (10. Dezember 2008)

Moleny am 10.12.2008 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds ok so lange es keine Vorteile sind die das Spiel zerstören.


Sehe ich genauso. Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört, da man als Gelegenheitsspieler durch die Gebühren sehr benachteiligt wird.
Am besten fände ich, wenn man protokollieren würde wie lange man spielt und dann monats-/quartalsweise abrechnen würde.
Das würde gleichermaßen gerecht für Viel- und Wenigspieler sein und das Balancing nicht verkomplizieren.

Außerdem könnte die Protokollierung für den Jugendschutz genutzt werden damit die Kiddies auch noch ihre Hausaufgaben machen. ^^


----------



## oeggi007 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin komplett dagegen.....

Warum?

Naja, ein Spiel kostet bereits 50€. Warum sollte ich zusätzlich zahlen damit ich im Spiel einen Vorteil habe? Früher kaufte man sich ein Spiel und hatte das komplette Spiel.

Was kommt als nächstes? 

dass ich für Patches zahlen muss?

mfg 

oeggi007


----------



## fiumpf (30. Dezember 2008)

Was sind Mikrotransaktionen? Ab und zu mal für extra Spieleinhalt nen € zahlen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 30.12.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind Mikrotransaktionen? Ab und zu mal für extra Spieleinhalt nen € zahlen?



Das bedeutet, wenn bei einem Online Spiel Ingame-Sachen echtes Geld kosten. Das ist oft so bei Online Rollenspielen die monatlich kein Geld kosten, dafür musst du aber mit echtem Geld bezahlen, wenn du dir Ingame bestimmte Sachen zulegen möchtest.



			
				oeggi007 am 30.12.2008 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin komplett dagegen.....
> 
> Warum?
> 
> ...



Ich befürchte, dass Spiele irgendwann nur noch nach dem Baukastenprinzip verkauft werden. Sprich: Wir bekommen dann wohl nur noch ein ganz grobes Grundspiel und für die zusätzlichen Inhalte die wir haben möchten, müssen wir extra zahlen.


----------



## fiumpf (30. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 30.12.2008 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bedeutet, wenn bei einem Online Spiel Ingame-Sachen echtes Geld kosten. Das ist oft so bei Online Rollenspielen die monatlich kein Geld kosten, dafür musst du aber mit echtem Geld bezahlen, wenn du dir Ingame bestimmte Sachen zulegen möchtest.


Danke Shadow     .



[X] Dagegen

Mehr Content runterladen, wie etwa Zusatzlevels, neue Wagen, .... - das fände ich ok. Aber mein Breitschwert mit harten Euros zu bezahlen ist Unfug. Spiel kaufen und fertig. Bei kostenlosen Games: OK, wers braucht.... (das Breitschwert    )


----------



## Mothman (30. Dezember 2008)

Dagegen.
Die, die sich die Items kaufen werden auch nie das selbe Gefühl haben, weil die ja genau wissen, dass sie sich die Items nicht im Spiel erarbeitet haben. Und so nötig kann man es doch nicht haben, Geld für einen virtuellen Gegenstand auszugeben und damit auch noch auf dicke Hose zu machen.
Mit einem Porsche oder einer Rolex anzugeben, ist schon bescheuert genug, aber mit dem "Sword of Subscriber" (SOS^^) braucht doch niemand angeben.   

Entweder man bekommt Items durch Ingame-Leistung, oder garnicht. 

Aber sowas ist natürlich für die Anbieter eine feine Sache/Geldmaschine.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe dabei auch eine große Gefahr. Es gibt ja wirklich Leute die süchtig nach solchen Spielen sind und ihre ganze Zeit dort verbringen. Ich sehe da einfach die Gefahr, dass sie dann nicht nur ihre ganze Zeit in so einem Spiel verbringen, sondern dann auch noch zusätzlich ihr ganzes Geld rausfeuern.


----------

